# Psycho Kitty



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought my cat a food dish that has a timer. You can feed two meals a day and set it to open up to 48 hrs later. Mikey is a big fan of food so he is a little overweight. I am trying to control how much he eats so I thought this would help. Now he knows that there is food inside the dish, but he doesn't seem to want to wait for it to open and he is dragging the stupid thing around the house. He is actually trying to break into it. What a freakin pig!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Your kidding me right...OMG LMAO


----------



## SamsonsBestFriend (Sep 1, 2006)

thats funny... There isn't much stuff you can do to keep cats pou of someting they want


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

SamsonsBestFriend said:


> thats funny... There isn't much stuff you can do to keep cats pou of someting they want


pou? Not sure I know what you're talking about...

Don't you love the revival of old threads?


----------



## lilgoldie (Oct 29, 2006)

lmao i never heard anything so funny... i can just see it now.........


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Don't you love the revival of old threads?


Seriously. Now that I have the second kitten, I don't even have the thing closed anymore.


----------

